# Buying a replacement HR10-250



## Swytch (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi,

The digital audio on my HR10-250 no longer works. I was looking on ebay and found another HR10-250 that just has a bad hard drive for cheap.

If I buy this receiver, can I just put the access card and hard drive from my current receiver into the one off ebay?

Will this damage the access card or receiver or hard drive?

Do I need to worry about whether the other one is owned or leased since I will be using my access card?

Is there anything else I need to worry about?

Would i be better off trying to put the motherboard from the ebay unit into my old unit?

Thank you,


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

You can swap the drives, but you won't be able to preserve your existing recordings. You'll need to perform a "Clear and Delete Everything" to use the Tivo with the other hard drive installed. 

You won't be able to simply swap Access Cards. Call DirecTV and they'll send you a new Access Card for $20.


----------



## Swytch (Jan 27, 2006)

Im planning on buying a new hard drive and installing a fresh image anyways (upgraded drive in old receiver stopped working).

Would it hurt anything to try and just insert my access card? or would this be a bad idea even if it did work?

Does getting a new access card mean they are going to charge me for 2 receivers? I only have one TV, so only plan on hooking up one receiver.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Call DirecTV. They might be able to use your existing access card, but that's not the policy. You'll only be charged for the equipment that's active on your account, so you'll only pay the one Receiver.


----------



## Swytch (Jan 27, 2006)

Is it active based on the access card? ie would I be able to switch between which receiver is hooked, but as long as only one is hooked up at a time I am only charged for one? not that I would be doing this, just curious how it works.

Also just trying to understand more about the access cards, is information stored on the access card? or is everything stored on the hard drive? or is some information stored elsewhere? where is account information stored? purchases (which I have never made)?

I m assuming I do still need to call and make sure the receiver is owned not leases? and that the old owner doesnt have outstanding debt? or is this all stored on the access card? I just need the receiver ID for this right?

Thank you for all the information,


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

No, it doesn't work that way. The Access Card is required in each Receiver and DVR to authorize that Receiver to display your subscribed channels. It has nothing to do with what's actually hooked up. You'll be charged for whatever equipment you have active on your account, whether they're hooked up or not. 

Also, your PPV purchases are stored on the Access Card.

Most all HR10-250s were "owned", not leased. But you should still check status with DirecTV because they won't activate stolen equipment, or equipment from an account with an overdue balance.


----------



## Swytch (Jan 27, 2006)

Thank you, I just like to understand as much about this as I can. I do have another non-DVR receiver that I own (came free with original setup), that I am not using, I believe I just had to de-activate it, I should be able to activate the new Hr10-250, and deactivate my old one so I am only charged for having one receiver active, correct?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Correct.


----------



## smoking_rubber (Dec 21, 2005)

Swytch said:


> Thank you, I just like to understand as much about this as I can. I do have another non-DVR receiver that I own (came free with original setup), that I am not using, I believe I just had to de-activate it, I should be able to activate the new Hr10-250, and deactivate my old one so I am only charged for having one receiver active, correct?


PM me your address. I've got an old hr10-250 you can have for free.


----------



## David Scavo (Dec 14, 1999)

If Swytch is not interested in it, I would love to get it to replace the failing power supply in my HR10-250.


----------



## smoking_rubber (Dec 21, 2005)

He hasn't responded, so if you want it its yours. Where should i send it?


----------



## Swytch (Jan 27, 2006)

I would like to have it if you are still willing, I sent you a PM yesterday... please PM me back...


----------



## smoking_rubber (Dec 21, 2005)

Swytch said:


> I would like to have it if you are still willing, I sent you a PM yesterday... please PM me back...


Shipped to you. It's been in storage for 2 or 3 years, good luck!


----------



## mark33swm (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey Everyone,
I need a power supply for a HR10-250 DirecTivo. Does anyone have a unit with a bad HDD they would be willing to part with? Please email me at mark33swm at aol.com
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I've got an upgraded HR10-250 sitting on a shelf, everything worked when it was last plugged in.


----------



## stoneguard (Jan 27, 2005)

riffleman do you still have that box you mentioned?


----------



## jaguar325 (Dec 28, 2005)

I've got an HR10-250 that hasn't been in use for a couple years. I called DTV to have it sent back for recycling but even though they say they'll send a recovery kit, they never do. Send me an email if you want it -- better that than a landfill.


----------



## binky123 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi jaguar325, I'm interested in getting a spare HR10-250. Can't send you an e-mail(your acct is not accepting) and I can't send PMs(not enough posts). Send me a PM with your e-mail. Thanks.


----------



## jaguar325 (Dec 28, 2005)

binky123 said:


> Hi jaguar325, I'm interested in getting a spare HR10-250. Can't send you an e-mail(your acct is not accepting) and I can't send PMs(not enough posts). Send me a PM with your e-mail. Thanks.


Sorry but somebody else got to me first, it's going out today. Hang in there, I am sure others will be available.

Big K


----------



## Cornelius (Dec 8, 2002)

I'd be happy to take a functional HR10-250. Our current unit has a minorly-disfunctional MB (doesn't light up the front LED's), and the HDMI port keeps burning out HDMI switches. Please PM me with offers, thanks!


----------

